# Reviews Forum - Threads of Interest



## Unforgiven

Thread will serve as a master sticky for the reviews forum with links to threads our members may find usefull.


*New Reviews Forum Policy*

Multi-emitter Round-Up Review - selfbuilt

Small flashlight roundup - HKJ

A look at AAA flashlights - HKJ

1x AA Round-up Review - Part I - selfbuilt

1x AA Round-up Review - Part II - selfbuilt

1x AA Round-up Review - Part III - selfbuilt

1x AA Round-up Review - Part IV - selfbuilt

2x AA Round-up Review - selfbuilt

1x CR123A/RCR123 Lights Round-up Review 2008 - selfbuilt

Spectrographic charts

_INSTANT SPECS for 105 popular lights *9th edition* updated 10/31/05_

Runtime Plots by Roy

Optics Review: Carlco Precision and Others....

Reviews Web Sites (External)

Throw and Output Charts

Beamshot Database

idleprocess's review index

Run-Time Plots by kj

Quickbeam's Flashlight Reviews

The_LED_Museum's Reviews

Beam cross-sectional analyses of lights


Runtime Index


----------

